# Black German Shepherd Missing



## FBisset (Feb 12, 2010)

Our black German Shepherd, Max, has gone missing/been stolen from home in the L8 area. We came home today to find our front door kicked in and the only thing gone was the dog. He's just over 2 years old, wearing a tan collar with i.d tag and is micro-chipped.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!! What a horrible time this is for you  I have a black GSD also and I would be devastated if she were taken :crying:

Have you rung the police?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! I am so sorry for you, you must be beside yourself with worry! 

I really hope that he just got out of the broken door and returns home to you!


----------



## FBisset (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi yes we have reported him missing to the police, RSPCA, dog warden, pets lost website and numerous other sites for lost pets and placed ads on Gumtree etc. We've also asked the postman, local ice cream vans and paper delivery people to keep an eye out for him. We have had one phone call of a possible sighting of him a few streets away this morning just after 9.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

How terrible... let's hope he returns home soon.


----------



## Wee Hels (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh that's awful! Who in their right mind would kick in your door and taking nothing? I hope it wasn't someone watching you because of your gorgeous dog and thought nothing of taking him!! :cursing:

Hope you get him back soon!

Hels


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

FBisset said:


> Our black German Shepherd, Max, has gone missing/been stolen from home in the L8 area. We came home today to find our front door kicked in and the only thing gone was the dog. He's just over 2 years old, wearing a tan collar with i.d tag and is micro-chipped.


Hi, are you anywhere in the Huntingdon area?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Any news?? We have been worrying about you and him!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you looked ont the doglost site, in the found, there is a German Shepherd been found on there, also look at Alfie's site, feel for you


----------



## FBisset (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, thanks everyone. We're in the Dingle area of Liverpool. We were actually at my partner's Mum's funeral when Max was taken. He is registered on Dog lost site and the one that's been found on there isn't him unfortunatly x


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Could you post a photo? We can all then keep him in mind if we see any found or for sale dog ads... Good luck in finding him, I hope he's ok


----------

